# Network (turbonet) Setup Probelms



## baggy99 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all

I've spent days trying to sort this out myself, but I've given up!

Basically, I have removed the hdd from my Tivo and installed it a PC booted with mfstools2. All I want to do is discover the current IP settings or re-write them to the disk, BUT I can't run nic_install. The drive shows up correctly with fdisk -l, but I can't write to it. When I run "nic_install turbonet" I get "Error - no Tivo drive detected." Does this mean the drive isn't mounted? Am I doing something stupid?

For a bit more background, here's the story. Replaced my HDD a few weeks ago after the old one died. New drive came setup with Turbonet drivers and my network picked it up straight away - no problems. Then 2 weeks later I noticed that it was no longer doing the nightly download. On investigation I found I could no longer ping TIVO from the PC. A scan of the full IP range found absolutely nothing.
So, my conclusion was either that the Turbonet card had given up, or that Tivo had somehow reset its IP address to something outside the 192.168.1.xxx range.
I removed the hdd and stuck it in my PC as IDE2 master with the CD as IDE2 slave. Booted with mfstools2 and tried nic_config and nic_install, but I'm getting nowhere.

Can anyone provide any guidance? I know next to nothing about Linux, so I may simply have missed a crucial step? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Baggy,

i am no expert but as no one else is coming forward! I remember the same 'no tivo drive' message when i did mine several years ago. I THINK the tivo drive only works if its on a certain cable ( cant remember if its Master or Slave tho). Hope this gives you somewhere to start.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Doesn't work if the Tivo drive is on primary master (IDE1 / hda) - any other position is ok.

Also if its a maxtor or quantum drive check it's not locked (it'll show up as 9 Gb if locked)

Which CD are you using? Try the second one (Network driver CD) below:

http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads/


----------



## baggy99 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks folks. I think my hdd is connected OK in that case (it's on IDE2 master). The disk is a Samsung 500Gb, so no, it's not the locked Quantum problem.
I'll try the download as mikerr suggests - I'll report back!
Thanks


----------



## baggy99 (Feb 25, 2007)

Downloaded the "CORRECT" file, burned to CD, booted PC, and........
perfect! nic_install behaved itself this time and I found that the default gateway had changed. It was xxx.254 and it had reverted to xxx.1
Any ideas how this could have happened? I remember reading a post where someone else had reported the same problem, but no-one could explain how it had happened. Anyway, my Tivo lives again and is busy updating now, so hopefully back in business! 
Thanks again for your help.


----------

